# Qualcomm s820 processors



## zoujiaqing (Jul 11, 2016)

When very many hardware devices are based on S820.

FreeBSD will not increase support in this regard?

ARCH: arm64 / A72
GPU: Adreno530
RAM: DDR4
Storage: UFS 2.0


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 12, 2016)

I know arm64 project, but GPU available?


----------



## tingo (Jul 14, 2016)

Your poll lacks an "I don't care" option.
(Of course I want FreeBSD to support any and all interesting hardware that I can get my hands on, but it is more a wish than reality)


----------



## Murph (Jul 14, 2016)

zoujiaqing said:


> FreeBSD will not increase support in this regard?



FreeBSD will increase support as soon as someone with both the necessary skills to improve the support and access to the relevant hardware decides to spend some time working on it (either for their personal satisfaction, or because they need it for their business).  The process is all voluntary, so feel free to dive right in, add the support yourself, and submit some patches.

Alternatively, you could pay someone with the relevant skills to implement the support and submit the patches for you.

The FreeBSD project will generally be happy to add the support as and when someone makes it available (and assuming that adding the support does not break something else, and is for one of the generally supported platforms).  The only condition will be that it is working code for FreeBSD (it's no good just pointing at another *BSD project or Linux) and it should be made available under a BSD-style license.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 14, 2016)

tingo said:


> Your poll lacks an "I don't care" option.
> (Of course I want FreeBSD to support any and all interesting hardware that I can get my hands on, but it is more a wish than reality)


Thanks brother, added.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 14, 2016)

Murph said:


> FreeBSD will increase support as soon as someone with both the necessary skills to improve the support and access to the relevant hardware decides to spend some time working on it (either for their personal satisfaction, or because they need it for their business).  The process is all voluntary, so feel free to dive right in, add the support yourself, and submit some patches.
> 
> Alternatively, you could pay someone with the relevant skills to implement the support and submit the patches for you.
> 
> The FreeBSD project will generally be happy to add the support as and when someone makes it available (and assuming that adding the support does not break something else, and is for one of the generally supported platforms).  The only condition will be that it is working code for FreeBSD (it's no good just pointing at another *BSD project or Linux) and it should be made available under a BSD-style license.


If I have time, I think I can try to do it.
Although I have no experience in this field...


----------

